# What do you use to clean table saw blades?



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a bunch of old dirty blades to clean and I'm just wondering what my options are for cleaning solutions.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Soak them in Simple Green(caution some people say this effects the carbide) Trend Products makes a very good cleaner, CMT same. Probably whatever your local supplier has will work just fine. A brass bristle brush will help.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Bondo-Some will suggest oven cleaner … don't do it. The oven cleaners you find on the shelf at the local super market have corrosive agents that can weaken the welds on the carbide tips. My neighbor used to use Easy Off, which is probably how he wound up with a 78-tooth blade (2 teeth went missing).

-Gerry


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

We always used lacquer thinner and a scotch brite when I was working in cabinet shops.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Dawn dish washing liquid and a tooth brush, after soaking less than 5min. They come out perfect, so I still have my can of "professional" blade cleaner sitting on the shelf. That stuff hurt my lungs and hands as well. IMO, most of these "specific blade cleaners" were/are an unneeded market niche created for the unknowing. But then again, that is just my 2-cents…

BTW, I do like using Dricote blade lubricant. Works well on blades AND drill bits.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've used dish washing soap or 409. Like the 409 because the sprayer is handy and There's really no need to rinse after cleaning. Brass brush for stubborn stuff and a clean rag to clean off the mess.
I found a blade lube stick at Rockler that seems to keep the blade cleaner, too. Dunno, it just seems like it does.
I've used dry Coat, too. When I ran out I bought the stick. I think both work well.


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

I once read a very good article on the oven cleaner / carbide brasing myth. I wish I still had a link. Basically, the meat was unless you soak your blades in oven cleaner for months at a time, there is no detrimental effect.

I spray mine with oven cleaner on both sides, and then attack it with an old toothbrush. Total scrubbing takes less than 5 minutes, and then I rinse it off in the sink.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Simple Green Pro (purple) available at Home Depot.


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

Dawn and warm water… And a brass cleaning brush. I have used lacquer thinner in the past, but then you have to get rid of the thinner… But it does work well!


----------



## yank (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't really see a need to clean my blades. I cut oak, maple, walnut and poplar. My blades all appear to be clean and work fine. 
I cut pine maybe once or twice a year and very little of that. ..


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

There is most definitely a need.

Whatever spray degreaser you have around the house should work just fine….409, Fantastic, Goo Gone, Greased Lightning, LA's Totally Awesome. Spray it on, brush the teeth, rinse and dry…done in 3 or 4 minutes. Oven cleaner is messier and more caustic, and can cause coatings to come off…there are some many other methods that work, I don't bother with it anymore.

The important thing is to clean them, regardless of what you use. A dirty blade will perform like a dull blade, and will actually cause dulling from the excess heat.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

You can get a few ideas:
here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/9382
and here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1190
and here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/33474
and here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/30175
and I stop here.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Arm & Hammer WASHING SODA (not baking soda) if ya can find it. Simple Green otherwise.
Bill


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bill, Washing soda is sodium carbonate and baking soda is sodium bicarbonate. You can make sodium carbonate by heating baking soda in a 305°F oven for about a half hour.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, I just cleaned my blades using what I had on hand, dish liquid and little ammonia. A little scrubbing w/ toothbrush and they cleaned up nicely thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## RH913 (Mar 24, 2010)

Diluted Ammonia soak?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Lestoil work great and is very inexpensive. One cap of Lestoil then submerge blade in warm water for 5min. and wipe clean. No chemicals, no harsh vapor just a sparkling clean blade.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

trend and ovenoff. how is a cleaner going soften a weld on a tooth. i've been using ovenoff for 25 years,no problems.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

simply the best thing to use for your saw blades is the Trend tool and bit cleaner it is non toxic it wont hurt you in any way you can buy it in up to 5 gallon cans and even 55 gallon drums it cleans and protects it is better than any of the cleaners on the market often I use this to restore planes as it emulsify s rust and a brush will remove surface rust on really tough rust i use it with a scotch brite green kitchen pad it doesn't destroy the metal it is by far the best cleaner out there it is fairly cheep and your blades wont rust PS do not put your blades in dish soap and water it causes corrosion


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"simply the best thing to use for your saw blades is the Trend tool and bit cleaner….it is better than any of the cleaners on the market…it is by far the best cleaner out there."*

Dude, that's a mighty strong statement….terrific if true. We all have opinions, but there are very few things in this industry that stand head and shoulders above the competition. While I don't doubt that it has worked well for you and that you're pleased, I'm curious if the statement is truly credible. Have you seriously tried *all* of the cleaners on the market with some remotely objective methodology, or is this more realistically the best you've tried so far , and just a very enthusiastic recommendation?

Forgive my skepticism, but in God We Trust, all others bring data. ;-) Seriously, I don't mean to sound like I'm picking on you, but am trying to understand what's behind the statement….fact or jubilant opinion….both are acceptable so long as we know the difference.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

for a upcoming article we tested over ten cleaners this one was head and shoulders above the rest for many reasons first it is safe many of the competitions cleaners are chalked full of warnings not to inhale or even to where a respirator when using or do not inhale the fumes etc etc while many of them did a good job on blades and router bits for sap removal they were not good at corrosion removal nor were they safe to put your hands in the Trend Product is used in saw mills to clean the blade there they buy it in barrels and the product is different than orange based cleaners too they can etch the steel and are not desired this was not a single opinion it was tested in both of our shops and it was a easy choice to be the best it worked the best by far watch this ad it is full of great information


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info…I'm a tad curious and intrigued by the versatility.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

where do you live if your close ill give you a sample


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm in Rochester, NY. Thanks, but it's not expensive enough to be cost prohibitive.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I keep mine clean by rubbing them at speed between two pieces of wood, lol.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, a surfactant… Isn't that what soap does as well…

And as far as being a rust inhibitor, all of my saw blades and drill bits are high/higher quality steel and don't rust in any real sense/time anyway. My dishwashing liquid costs less than a couple pennies per application. I just can't see paying *$99.95 for 12 for small-bottles* for a non-problem. This is just marketing hype for the gullible, IMO.


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with The dane, some cleaners like oven cleaners have an array of chemical compounds in them. I'd be damn sure they are not caustic/corrosive before putting them on my blades, or simply stay away from anything that is potentially caustic/corrosive.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Simple carosine bath will do the trick. Let them soak. Shines them up too.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Oven cleaner contains lye which is a corrosive acid. I don't think it's good for anything not even cleaning ovens.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats why I dont eat olives. Any fruit that has to be soaked in lye before its edible is suspect in my book.


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

The flat out, hands down, no questions asked BEST saw blade, router bit and damn near anything else cleaner you are going to find is Krud Kutter.

I use the "Multi-Purpose" concentrate, and it's just awesome. One little 3oz dixie cup to a spray bottle and you can watch the crud melt off your blades when you start to spray them down. This stuff is just incredible!









I will admit that I've gotten a bit lazy though. I now have a large tupperware that I keep about half full and just plop my blades in for about 5 minutes, pull it out, rinse it, blow it off and it's good as new. It's really that easy, no scrubbing necessary (unless you've really abused your blade and scorched it badly, or let it go for over a year without cleaning it)

I've also used the straight up Krud Kutter (non-cencentrate), and it's just as good.

I will put $20 down that Krud Kutter is as good or better than the best commercial blade cleaner on the market, and it's a LOT cheaper! I paid $10 for my gallon of concentrate over a year ago, and I still have half a gallon. And I use it for a lot more than just saw blades. Heck, my girl keeps a bottle under the sink in the kitchen now too (filled from my gallon). She says it's the best cleaner she's ever seen.

If you really want to pay Trend $20 for that dinky little bottle, be my guest! I'll stick with Krud Kutter!


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

TheDude50,

Sorry, but your "Trend" is about to go out of style, and fast!

Krud Kutter is just the way to go, no questions asked. I am 100% confident Trend will NOT perform any better in a 5 minute soak than Krud Kutter.

How am I so confident in this statement? Because I've seen both of them side-by-side. And Trend just is not worth the outrageous price they charge for it. It is really no better. And maybe not even as good as Krud Kutter.

Sorry, just the facts.


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

I have used baking soda in water and the blade had to soak for 4+ hours and then I just wiped it clean. I now use Lestoil. Costs about $5 a bottle and you can reuse it over and over until it is really dirty. Just let the blade soak about 5-10 min and the I scrub with a plstic bristle brushwhich takes about 1 min. After that i just rinse under warm water and then dry. When dry spray with WD-40 and wipe it down good. I already have WD-40 in my garage for obvious reasons and the lestoil is cheap and can be easily found at Ace Hardware. Cheap effective and has been tested in Shop Notes. As for other cleaners I dont know how well they work. 
As for Trend cleaner well I ll keep my money.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I use dawn in an ultrasonic cleaning tank - just rips the crud off!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Lye (sodium hydroxide) is a base… the total opposite of acid. It is slick and nasty to wash off if you get any on you or anything else. Many of the oven cleaners are base (not acid). They work.

Nothing (chemically) will undo heat or mechanical / physical damage already done to a blade.

For blade cleaning (removal of buildup from the wood that they cut), it is no wonder that the degreaser / detergent / surfactant type cleaners do so well.

I use Simple green and Krud Cutter with a pressure washer rinse… JUST because that's what I have on hand and I hate to scrub sharp things when 0 degree pressure tip takes seconds. They work. I'll try Dawn next time (which I always have on hand as well).

BTW… Thanks for the Dri-Cote tip, Mike. I have heard of the Top-cote (I use the Top Saver), but not of the Dri-cote until now. Ordered already.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I use the rockler blade and bit cleaner.
Full strength, pour the used cleaner back in the bottle. My bottle is 5+ years old and still works great.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I will go get a bottle of crud cutter and add it to the tests we have been doing but it will have to both clean and protect and be bio degradable to come close to Trend it must also remove rust and it must be safe on your hands. this stuff is not intended for blade care so we didn't test it but the test isn't over and the test is not about cheapest it is about best


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Purple Power, it is sold in the automotive section @ Walmart. Spray on brush off and rinse. Cleans a blade in less than a minute.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

This is starting to sound like a "tastes great", "less filling" debate.


----------



## rldunlap (Jul 22, 2010)

I read somewhere a quote from the owner of Simple Green. He said the Simple Green Pro was good but not to use the original as it could damage the blades.


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

kenny,

I'll have to try the krud cutter.

By the way, that is not lazy to keep your cleaner [ready] in the tupperware. Your method is convenient & faster. The best part is you are not wasteful and you are maximizing the cleaners potential.


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

TheDude50,

This is about CLEANING. Why not just compare the products on results? I understand and agree about harsh chemicals, though I think some of your "requirements" go into territory that is simply irrelevant for a product used to clean a saw-blade.
Biodegradable, rust removing and nice on your hands? Really?

But I still stand my ground, Krud Kutter is the best available. It's non-toxic, biodegradable, and it will remove oxidation.
My girlfriend has very sensitive skin, and Krud Kutter does not effect her, so I'm sure it's safe on hands. I suffer with dry skin on my hands, and I have not noticed any bad side-effects either.

I anxiously await your testing results. I think you'll be a bit surprised.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have used washing soda and goof off and they both work fine the goof off is quicker but I don't like the smell.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have been using Rubbermaid Orange Cleaner & Degreaser. The label says it is commercial grade (whatever that is).

I bought a gallon a couple of years ago to clean the gunk they put on new tools to protect the cast iron on the boat over from Asia. It lasts forever, and does a great job.

I spray enough on to get the blade wet, then use an old toothbrush to scrub the crud off, and rinse under cold water. Takes about 30 seconds to get a 10" blade clean as a whistle!

-Gerry


----------



## luvswood (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a bottle of krud cutter in my garage. I'll give it a try on my blades. Thanks! I would have never thought of using that. It works great on most everything else I've used it for.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Krud Kutter is non-toxic and bio-degradable. Hell, it even says "Earth Friendly" on the label.

I checked with some of my North Korean friends to find out what they use over there, but I'm having a hard time understanding the reply:

"The so needy North uses same superior liquid for blades to sharp as to clean green color from printing presses. Sun dries the littler fatboy turds made from His Twinkie diet, then crushes with fist of iron to carry them to forrow yerrow brick road."

I don't know…


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

"I checked with some of my North Korean friends to find out what they use over there, but I'm having a hard time understanding the reply:

*"The so needy North uses same superior liquid for blades to sharp as to clean green color from printing presses. Sun dries the littler fatboy turds made from His Twinkie diet, then crushes with fist of iron to carry them to forrow yerrow brick road."*"

Busted a gut over that David! LOL….


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I pulled a muscle laughing! Oh my god, that is too funny.

The first part was almost understandable, but fatboy turds and twinkies?

I'll stick to Krud Kutter!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I've used 409 and steel wool on top of a piece of plywood that we only used for cleaning blades. Just be careful since I sliced my knuckles open doing this on more than one occasion.


----------



## Waterlog (Feb 9, 2013)

Lee Valley sells a product called Industrial Strength Cleaner & Resin Remover. I use it on all my blades and it cleans them up ******************** and span with very little effort. Haven't tried anything else because this works so well. Lester


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I use citrus degreaser that I bought from Home Depot in a gallon tub. Soak and scrub with a toothbrush, seems to work okay.


----------

